# Probleme mit der Erstellung der ersten Website



## synomus (11. November 2003)

Hi!


Ich habe einige Probleme mit der Erstellung meiner ersten Website!

Mein Anliegen besteht darin, ob ich eine oder mehrere Tabellen erzeugen soll...

Den Entwurf findet ihr angehängt...

Für Antworten bezüglich der Gestaltung bin ich sehr dankbar!


Gruß
Simon


----------



## Razorhawk (11. November 2003)

so wie es da steht reicht an sich um die grobe struktur umzusetzen 1 Tabelle und das dürfte alles so hinhauen!


----------



## synomus (11. November 2003)

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Antwort!

Was für unterschiede gibt es eigentlich effektiv, wenn man eine oder mehrere Tabellen für diese Designvorlage erstellt?

Kann man mit diesem Design (bestehend aus einer Tabelle) mit Hilfe von Markern und Subparts ein Template, z.B. für Typo3 erstellen bzw. nutzen


----------



## Razorhawk (11. November 2003)

Das geht bestimmt, du musst dein Template halt nur eindeutig und richtig markieren.
eine Tabelle ist effektiver (das gilt für die struktur die du da aufgezeichnet hast... natürlich würde ich dir trotzdem zu geschachtelten Tabellen raten... z.b. für die links dann wieder in die Zelle eine eigene Tabelle), denn wenn sich die Größe ändert durch höhere Auflösung, dann könnte Gefahr bestehen, dass sich irgendetwas verschiebt. Das kommt daher weil die Tabellen nicht zusammenhängen


----------



## synomus (11. November 2003)

danke für die info..


----------

